# Hair dryer?



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Dang sry I ask so many questions.Titebond II says temp should be at least 50 degrees and clamp for 30 minutes.My garage is about 50 degrees and I glued up a couple of dado cut joints then put the hair dryer on ea for about ten min.for a little jump start.30 minutes seems too short a time to leave the clamps on.Waddya think of the dryer thing and leaving the clamps on a few hours?? Thanks.Itchy


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

I use titebondIII and I clamp for a minimum of 30 min but will usually leave the clamp on until I need the clamp for something else or that clamp is in the way. IMO 30 min is plenty as long as your not stressing the joint. I sometimes sand after 30 min of clamping and haven't had any issues.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

Regardless of what the instructions say, I usually leave my glue ups overnight or at least for four or five hours. I just work on some other part of the project while the glue cures.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't see any real issue with using a hair dryer to speed things up in a cool environment, as long as you don't overdo it. Leaving the clamps on for longer than required does absolutely no harm. I tend to leave mine on longer as well.

Gerry


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Same here. Anything under a couple hours makes me nervous, albeit unnecessarily. When it is cold out, I do my gluing in the unheated garage, but bring them in the house where it is warmer. The wife really appreciates that, let me tell you.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

My only comment would be that too much direct heat can be bad for a joint too, especially with titebond in my experience. It makes the glue (and all epoxies I've used) gooey so that it won't set properly. A short period of time like that shouldn't hurt though.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

frankp said:


> My only comment would be that too much direct heat can be bad for a joint too


Just the thought of heat like that blowing across a glue joint sounds bad to me. I don't know if it will hurt the joint, it just doesn't sound right. My thinking would be to heat the shop or glue up in a warmer area. Red


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

I think only heating part of the wood is the bad
idea here??

As well, I really don't know why, just doesn't
sound right!


----------

